# heightmaxing for closed growth plates (stack: c60)



## Mr_wax (Jun 6, 2021)

In 2012, the longecity forum user grew after supplementation with c60 carbon. The Stack has been changed many times and it has never been successful for anyone.
The author speculates the the height increase may be due to “C60 is used with stearic acid to increase the pool of stem cells.” “C60 stimulates mitochondria, and mitochondrial activity drives the activity of stem cells.” C60 is also used as a matrix for cartilage transplants according to Biodegradable polymers in chondrogenesis of human articular chondrocytes,
*In 2021, another man growth with a combination of C60 carbon with bpc157 and leucine.*

First thread (2018)








Stem cell self-renewal with C60 - C60Oil


Page 1 of 75 - Stem cell self-renewal with C60 - posted in C60Oil: Summary: C60 is used with stearic acid to increase the pool of stem cells. Background: Stem cells predominately divide asymmetrically into 2 daughter cells, one a somatic cell the other a stem cell. Theoretically this would...




www.longecity.org








> *Results:* When I first tried C60 in 2012 I noted hair regrowth that filled in a bald spot to about 50% of the density of the rest of my hair. This faded slowly over a period of a year, and while there was some variability over the succeeding years, it seemed that something had changed, as if some easily stimulated stem cells had been used up. I noted physical changes as well, with my shoe size increasing from 9.5 to 10.5 over those years and my height increasing by one inch. The rate of these changes was slowing (with my use of C60 amounting to around 50-100mg/year), but are now increasing again, and the bald spot is filling in. It’s not to the point it was in 2012, but it’s better than at any point since then. I have also used a fusion mix topically, and this may have added to the hair regrowth. I can’t say for certain which is more responsible, as I did both oral and topical.



New thread (2021)








Feet have grown... - AgingResearch


Page 1 of 2 - Feet have grown... - posted in AgingResearch: I dont know where to place this in longecity, but I tried on a pair of shoes yesterday I havent worn in 2 years.... And omg they were incredibly tight as if my feet grew. Other shoes in my collection are also now tight. I read that...




www.longecity.org







> I went to look at shoes recently and after being a 10.5 for my adult life I'm now measuring an 11.
> 
> I would love to get a comparative x-ray done. 2 years ago I broke my 2nd metatarsal so my foot doctor has an old x-ray.





> What is interesting is that when I look at my hands they are all proportioned exactly like pre growth. Meaning its as if my hands were put in a copy machine set at say 12% larger. But they are definitely much larger. As I said, my wedding ring now only fits my pinky finger. Gloves that used to fit my fingers are now too short. But even the nails grew in a proportioned manner.





> Also 2 years ago I was told that I periodontal disease and some receding gums. My last month appointment they told me I don't have periodontal disease and my guns have grown back some and healed even though I haven't changed my oral care routine.




There are several studies that study that fullerene can induce cartilage differentiation and prevent cartilage destruction.








A Novel Promoting Action of Fullerene C60 on the Chondrogenesis in Rat Embryonic Limb Bud Cell Culture System


Fullerene C60 was solubilized with polyvinylpyrrolidone (PVP) in water, and the aqueous solution was applied to the rat limb bud cell differentiation …




www.sciencedirect.com






https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/206760033.pdf







Water-soluble C60-(OH)24 fullerene hydroxide as a therapeutic agent against the degeneration of articular cartilage in osteoarthritis


Purpose: During the development of osteoarthritis (OA), mechanical stress on articular cartilage downregulates the stable cellular activities of chondrocytes and induce the production of catabolic factors, such as proinflammatory cytokines and chemokines. In addition, it is well known that...



www.oarsijournal.com












12 Health Benefits of Carbon 60 & Superfood Rich in C60!


Carbon 60 is likely to be the most amazing chemistry discovery of the late 20th century. Read now about 12 health benefits of carbon 60 and where or how can I get more carbon 60?




www.purehimalayanshilajit.com


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 6, 2021)

bookmarked, bump


----------



## 189 (Jun 6, 2021)

Sounds legit,,,BUT I DON'T THINK IT WILL WORK AFTER FUSION

thoughts?

@AcneScars @ShowerMaxxing @ManletEater @SexuallyAbusive @turkproducer @pizza


----------



## AcneScars (Jun 6, 2021)

189 said:


> Sounds legit,,,BUT I DON'T THINK IT WILL WORK AFTER FUSION
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> @AcneScars @ShowerMaxxing @ManletEater @SexuallyAbusive @turkproducer @pizza


----------



## 189 (Jun 6, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> View attachment 1167020





Dude what if it's legit , you are a manlet ,come on man jfl


----------



## AcneScars (Jun 6, 2021)

189 said:


> Dude what if it's legit , you are a manlet ,come on man jfl



Lmao there’s no way to reopen closed E plates


----------



## thisend (Jun 6, 2021)

Does this increase height or only bone thickness?


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (Jun 6, 2021)

Mr_wax said:


> In 2012, the longecity forum user grew after supplementation with c60 carbon. The Stack has been changed many times and it has never been successful for anyone.
> The author speculates the the height increase may be due to “C60 is used with stearic acid to increase the pool of stem cells.” “C60 stimulates mitochondria, and mitochondrial activity drives the activity of stem cells.” C60 is also used as a matrix for cartilage transplants according to Biodegradable polymers in chondrogenesis of human articular chondrocytes,
> *In 2021, another man growth with a combination of C60 carbon with bpc157 and leucine.*


I'm assuming c60 carbon (buckminsterfullerene) is for increasing cartilage growth through stem cell differentiation, the bpc is used to convert cartilage into bone (healing process) and the leucine as a vasodilator for increased blood flow to allow the bpc to have a more pronounced and faster effect.

It looks interesting but the mechanism by which it works seems almost similar to using hgh and glucosamine as a closed platecel, (creating more cartilage that then turns to bone) which would mean it would have an effect, albeit negligible on height due to the fact that growth plates won't allow much growth via cartilage turning to bone when they're fused. It would on the other hand have a far more signifcant effect on things like feet and hand size, nose size, ear size etc. as these areas are mainly cartilage.

Unfortunately the body of evidence on this is pitifully small (the jews want to keep the manlets short lol) so it's hard to really come up with anything conclusive. I wonder however if there are any manlets/heightfrauders on this forum with closed plates who are willing to hardmaxx (@thecel and @Amnesia spring to mind) who would be willing to run this stack for a few months. On the plus side there doesn't appear to be any negative side effects.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 6, 2021)

I mean if you can source a legit supplier.. most of it is garbage and likely harmful or so I've heard


----------



## Mr_wax (Jun 6, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> I mean if you can source a legit supplier.. most of it is garbage and likely harmful or so I've heard


For the correct preparation of C60, the following must be observed:

1. Stirring should be done WITHOUT ACCESS OF OXYGEN AND LIGHT (even red). Otherwise, TOXIC EPOXIES will form in the oil. It turns out OIL with EPOXY GROUPS. The container for cooking must be completely opaque, there must be nitrogen inside the flask. On the surface of fullerenes, heterogeneous catalysis of C = C bonds occurs with the participation of oxygen dissolved in oil.
2. The degree of crystallinity of C60 should be 99.5% (99.0% has more impurities, 99.9% dissolves worse due to the high degree of crystallinity). An ordered molecular lattice makes it impossible to effectively dissolve fullerenes.
3. You need to know how much antioxidants (oleorupein and hydroxytyrosol) were in the olive oil that the researchers used. If they take oil that is low in these antioxidants, the results will be different. C60 is thought to facilitate the delivery of antioxidants to mitochondria.
4. It is necessary to stir the C60 in EVOO for 2 weeks until the correct color (dissolution) is achieved.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 6, 2021)

Mr_wax said:


> For the correct preparation of C60, the following must be observed:
> 
> 1. Stirring should be done WITHOUT ACCESS OF OXYGEN AND LIGHT (even red). Otherwise, TOXIC EPOXIES will form in the oil. It turns out OIL with EPOXY GROUPS. The container for cooking must be completely opaque, there must be nitrogen inside the flask. On the surface of fullerenes, heterogeneous catalysis of C = C bonds occurs with the participation of oxygen dissolved in oil.
> 2. The degree of crystallinity of C60 should be 99.5% (99.0% has more impurities, 99.9% dissolves worse due to the high degree of crystallinity). An ordered molecular lattice makes it impossible to effectively dissolve fullerenes.
> ...


yeah good luck with that. most of this is made in chink "labs"  the rest by sleazy get rich quick fuckers who don't care what sort of toxic waste they are peddling


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 6, 2021)

Based


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jun 6, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> yeah good luck with that. most of this is made in chink "labs"  the rest by sleazy get rich quick fuckers who don't care what sort of toxic waste they are peddling


sourcing the chemicals isnt the problem. they just dont work for the purpose of heightmaxing like these retards think. I was able to source LPP from a U.S.A. based lab and it included a chromatography report. the result? $350 down the drain without any height growth. C60 will be no different. none of this shit works.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 6, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> sourcing the chemicals isnt the problem. they just dont work for the purpose of heightmaxing like these retards think. I was able to source LPP from a U.S.A. based lab and it included a chromatography report. the result? $350 down the drain without any height growth. C60 will be no different. none of this shit works.


meh that's a given. that isn't even the supposed benefit of c60. still it looks like one of the more legit supps but again, I have doubts about sourcing and quality. unless you can recommend a good one? I have searched a year ago and only found dubious sellers


----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 8, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> I'm assuming c60 carbon (buckminsterfullerene) is for increasing cartilage growth through stem cell differentiation, the bpc is used to convert cartilage into bone (healing process) and the leucine as a vasodilator for increased blood flow to allow the bpc to have a more pronounced and faster effect.
> 
> It looks interesting but the mechanism by which it works seems almost similar to using hgh and glucosamine as a closed platecel, (creating more cartilage that then turns to bone) which would mean it would have an effect, albeit negligible on height due to the fact that growth plates won't allow much growth via cartilage turning to bone when they're fused. It would on the other hand have a far more signifcant effect on things like feet and hand size, nose size, ear size etc. as these areas are mainly cartilage.
> 
> Unfortunately the body of evidence on this is pitifully small (the jews want to keep the manlets short lol) so it's hard to really come up with anything conclusive. I wonder however if there are any manlets/heightfrauders on this forum with closed plates who are willing to hardmaxx (@thecel and @Amnesia spring to mind) who would be willing to run this stack for a few months. On the plus side there doesn't appear to be any negative side effects.


is glucosamine useful for an openplatecel like me? Thanks. What use would it have?


----------



## TakaTeo (Jun 8, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> I'm assuming c60 carbon (buckminsterfullerene) is for increasing cartilage growth through stem cell differentiation, the bpc is used to convert cartilage into bone (healing process) and the leucine as a vasodilator for increased blood flow to allow the bpc to have a more pronounced and faster effect.
> 
> It looks interesting but the mechanism by which it works seems almost similar to using hgh and glucosamine as a closed platecel, (creating more cartilage that then turns to bone) which would mean it would have an effect, albeit negligible on height due to the fact that growth plates won't allow much growth via cartilage turning to bone when they're fused. It would on the other hand have a far more signifcant effect on things like feet and hand size, nose size, ear size etc. as these areas are mainly cartilage.
> 
> Unfortunately the body of evidence on this is pitifully small (the jews want to keep the manlets short lol) so it's hard to really come up with anything conclusive. I wonder however if there are any manlets/heightfrauders on this forum with closed plates who are willing to hardmaxx (@thecel and @Amnesia spring to mind) who would be willing to run this stack for a few months. On the plus side there doesn't appear to be any negative side effects.


I can look into this at some point, I'm highly interested in if IVing Bpc-157/injecting it intravenously would increase growth rate, its certainly something I can test I will just need to save up funds for it. Im skeptical of height growth benefits with c60, I will certainly look into it more. my next experiments will be with YK11 on top of my current stack, and/or CJCDAC + hexarelin/ipamorelin 100mcg each a day which seems to be pretty efficacious for getting high igf-1 levels, maybe not as much as megadosing but oh well. any suggestions for compounds to test or experiment with are welcome although I have very limited funds.


----------



## spark (Jun 8, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> hes not trying to reopen anything. from my understanding the basic mechanism behind this stack is to generate new cartilage and harden it.
> 
> i discussed another stack which tried to achieve the same thing a few months ago
> 
> ...


can you send me an invite to any heightmaxxing discord?


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (Jun 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> I can look into this at some point, I'm highly interested in if IVing Bpc-157/injecting it intravenously would increase growth rate, its certainly something I can test I will just need to save up funds for it. Im skeptical of height growth benefits with c60, I will certainly look into it more. my next experiments will be with YK11 on top of my current stack, and/or CJCDAC + hexarelin/ipamorelin 100mcg each a day which seems to be pretty efficacious for getting high igf-1 levels, maybe not as much as megadosing but oh well. any suggestions for compounds to test or experiment with are welcome although I have very limited funds.


I'll be interested to see the results. Also, I've never heard of the use of yk11 in this context; isn't it a test suppressive myostatin inhibitor?


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (Jun 9, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> is glucosamine useful for an openplatecel like me? Thanks. What use would it have?


I take it however I don't believe it's a very efficacious supplement, you're far better off with peptides and an ai


----------



## TakaTeo (Jun 9, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> I'll be interested to see the results. Also, I've never heard of the use of yk11 in this context; isn't it a test suppressive myostatin inhibitor?


oh yeah, im just doing it for muscle gain to see how effective it is in high doses. i am interested in if bpc-157 could work to increase growth around the body via intravenous injection, also if it was injected near to the growth plates in your legs could it function to increase growth there? will read into it more


----------



## ratiorichard (Jun 9, 2021)

try it and find out.


----------



## Thrombo (Aug 29, 2021)

So eating Carbon Black will make me taller? ^^


----------



## BobLactar (Aug 29, 2021)

I sell it tbh


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 29, 2021)

My Cortisol Is Rising Again 

Fucking Hormonecopers, when will they learn


----------



## Thrombo (Dec 23, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> My Cortisol Is Rising Again
> 
> Fucking Hormonecopers, when will they learn


lolz


----------



## copemaxxeer (Jan 31, 2022)

ManletEater said:


> nose size


Fuck this shit then, will stay away from this garbage


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jul 8, 2022)

TakaTeo said:


> I can look into this at some point, I'm highly interested in if IVing Bpc-157/injecting it intravenously would increase growth rate, its certainly something I can test I will just need to save up funds for it. Im skeptical of height growth benefits with c60, I will certainly look into it more. my next experiments will be with YK11 on top of my current stack, and/or CJCDAC + hexarelin/ipamorelin 100mcg each a day which seems to be pretty efficacious for getting high igf-1 levels, maybe not as much as megadosing but oh well. any suggestions for compounds to test or experiment with are welcome although I have very limited funds.


Did u try it?


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 8, 2022)

bump we need guys 20+ to try this man


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 9, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> bump we need guys 20+ to try this man


some oldcels surely have tried it for the supposed anti aging benefits. that thread is 10 years old on longecity nobody has updates on it?


----------



## thereallegend (Oct 18, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> some oldcels surely have tried it for the supposed anti aging benefits. that thread is 10 years old on longecity nobody has updates on it?


That oldcel said he got taller from it


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 18, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> That oldcel said he got taller from it


yeah ok. anybody else? 

anyway this shit is impossible to source noncontaminated. and there's 0 research on it. if someone can drop several thousand k on the pure stuff from a reputable lab and do a review after a year or so that's always nice though


----------



## thereallegend (Oct 18, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> yeah ok. anybody else?
> 
> anyway this shit is impossible to source noncontaminated. and there's 0 research on it. if someone can drop several thousand k on the pure stuff from a reputable lab and do a review after a year or so that's always nice though


idk i just bought some c60 gummies


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 18, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> idk i just bought some c60 gummies


make sure you don't get cancer


----------

